# Adding link to chain??



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

Accidentally took out one too many links off a SRAM 1090R chain. Still have a pin. Is it poissibe to add a link back with the pin? If so, how? I tried using the chain tool I used to take another link out and I don;t see how to get the links lined up, hold the pin and push the pin back into place. thanks!


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*one chance...*

With modern flush pin chains, you really only get one chance to get the length right. No adding links.

What I hate is SRAM and other sources suggesting the use of the big/big plus 1-inch method of setting the length. That's the shortest possible length and ignores the case where the ends that come together can't be joined. Then you need to add 3-links or 1-1/2 inches.

The little/little method is preferable, IMO. It suggests the longest chain and a single length that should handle any setup within the RD's wrap capacity. Route the chain through the RD, as normal and make the chain as long as possible, without hanging loose or rubbing on the RD cage.


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

Thanks...that is what I thought. Guess I will be ordering a new chain. If I have a RED cassette with about 3300 miles any problem with only replacing the chain and big ring?


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

mechanicwannabe said:


> i work as a full time mechanic...if that cassette has done 3300 miles on the one chain...it WILL NOT SWALLOW A NEW CHAIN...and your small ring will also be cooked...
> 
> what is likley to happen when you install that new chain is you'll go to pedal out of the driveway...the chain wont disengage from the small ring and you'll probably keep pedalling being the daydreamer you are...and you'll suck the chain up in between the ring and the chainstay...you'll probably still continue to pedal and suck your rear mech right off the rear tip to be jammed up with the mangled chain...once a month or so a home mechanic brings his bike into my shop having suffered this very fate...


Wow now thats some great advice mr.? mechanicwanabee. Its amazing how people (you) an make these diagnosis of condition over the interweb.

Get a new chain and give it a shot. 
Heck if it was mine I would just grab another power link. Remember a chain is only as strong as its weakest link. You were going to use one power link, two wont hurt.


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

racerxwannabe said:


> i work as a full time mechanic...if that cassette has done 3300 miles on the one chain...it WILL NOT SWALLOW A NEW CHAIN...and your small ring will also be cooked...
> 
> what is likley to happen when you install that new chain is you'll go to pedal out of the driveway...the chain wont disengage from the small ring and you'll probably keep pedalling being the daydreamer you are...and you'll suck the chain up in between the ring and the chainstay...you'll probably still continue to pedal and suck your rear mech right off the rear tip to be jammed up with the mangled chain...once a month or so a home mechanic brings his bike into my shop having suffered this very fate...


WOW..pretty interesting considering I put the NEW chain on the bike with the old RED cassette and experienced none of the above and it shifted just fine. The only reason I don't want to continue to use the new chain is I discovered I shortened it too much to where the rd will not shift onto the big ring. My 11/12/13 tooth cogs nor my little chain ring are ANYWHERE near "cooked" as 97% of my riding is in the 50 tooth ring (recently replaced) and 16/17/19/21 tooth cogs. What shop do you work at? I want to be sure I stay far far far away. A little research and RED cassettes can go upwards of 5000 miles with a couple chains.


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

A from Il said:


> Wow now thats some great advice mr.? mechanicwanabee. Its amazing how people (you) an make these diagnosis of condition over the interweb.
> 
> Get a new chain and give it a shot.
> Heck if it was mine I would just grab another power link. Remember a chain is only as strong as its weakest link. You were going to use one power link, two wont hurt.


I posted before reading your post...looks like we agree 100%. I am going to get another chain and use this one as a spare with two power links. Not sure I would be comfortable having my main chain having two powerlinks. I did order a set of 4 power links so I will have some spares.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

I'd just throw an extra powerlink in it and call it good. I've done that before when I've changed cassettes or chainrings and needed a slightly longer chain. It's no big deal. It ain't gonna break.

Oh, and "racerxwannabe" is talking out of his/her arse. In fact, I don't know what the hell it's talking about.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Once I cut a chain one link too short, the chain rubbed the rear derailer cage when on the big big combination.

So, I had a segment of 8 links 2 pins and a short chain.

So I removed 3 links on each side of the chain and joined the 8 link segment with the two pins.

result, 2 pins set 8 links apart and on freshly open links.

The chain has been perfect the whole last season.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

This has me puzzled trying to figure out who it is....

Immediate attack on MCF, so they're obviously a member here with another name.
Called a rear derailleur a "rear mech" so either British or Canadian (do they call it a "mech" in Canada?)

Any takers on The Great Loser Mystery?


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

PlatyPius said:


> This has me puzzled trying to figure out who it is....
> 
> Immediate attack on MCF, so they're obviously a member here with another name.
> Called a rear derailleur a "rear mech" so either British or Canadian (do they call it a "mech" in Canada?)
> ...


I'm the one with the chain that is too short...
Wannabe Mechanic is the one talking out his a$$...

Does that clear it up?


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

No, because I still want to know who Wannabe really is.


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Jul 25, 2005)

racerxwannabe said:


> i work as a full time mechanic...


I work as a full time psychologist. You're a Doctorate Thesis waiting to be tapped.



racerxwannabe said:


> ...once a month or so a home mechanic brings his bike into my shop having suffered this very fate...


Ooh, where's your shop? I need to go to a shop like yours because I really, really love to hear honest, forthright viewpoints like yours so that I may be saved from myself. All the shops I currently go to respect their customers and wouldn't dare call me a daydreamer. Where's the love there?

I don't care what anyone says, you're awesome!

Grumps
xoxox


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Uncle Grumpy said:


> I work as a full time psychologist. You're a Doctorate Thesis waiting to be tapped.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you shopping for customers?


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

PlatyPius said:


> No, because I still want to know who Wannabe really is.



When I was being called an idiot I thought for a minute it was my wife. I was wrong. She was making dinner.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

A from Il said:


> When I was being called an idiot *I thought for a minute it was my wife.* I was wrong. She was making dinner.


Your sutch a ideot...


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

PlatyPius said:


> Your sutch a ideot...


Yer right, She usually calls me other things.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*poor advice...*

3300 miles on one chain is not likely to cause chain skip, but it might, depending on how well the chain was maintained and how much of the time was spent in the most-used cog. The only way to know is to try it.

Chainsuck is highly unlikely, just because a single chain was used for 3300 miles. 

I've done a lot of chain wear tests and found that even the worst wearing chain (Shimano) should last for 3-4,000 miles before reaching a true .5% elongation - as measured with a precision 12" rule, not a Park chain checker. People who use the Park tool don't often realize that it will show some brand new chains to have .25% elongation. This initial false wear must be subtracted from future readings. Even then the tool adds roller wear to the elongation and that can still produce a reading that's twice the actual elongation.


----------



## ms6073 (Jul 7, 2005)

MCF said:


> I'm the one with the chain that is too short...


Used to be you could use a specialized tool like a Rholoff Revolver (sp?) to correct that problem but with the advent of narrow 9-speed and very narrow 10-speed chains, this is no longer an option. Now as is typically the case, I have on one occasion failed to follow this advice and was fortunate to have been coasting when the effected link separated. Suffice it to say that since that time I now measure 3-times before using the chain tool to shorten a chain.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Piling on*



racerxwannabe said:


> i work as a full time mechanic...if that cassette has done 3300 miles on the one chain...it WILL NOT SWALLOW A NEW CHAIN...and your small ring will also be cooked...
> 
> what is likley to happen when you install that new chain is you'll go to pedal out of the driveway...the chain wont disengage from the small ring and you'll probably keep pedalling being the daydreamer you are...and you'll suck the chain up in between the ring and the chainstay...you'll probably still continue to pedal and suck your rear mech right off the rear tip to be jammed up with the mangled chain...once a month or so a home mechanic brings his bike into my shop having suffered this very fate...


Well, I just have to add my comment to those of the others who have chimed in here and on the other post you made: you don't really know what you're talking about. Other than that, it's all good.


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Jul 25, 2005)

racerxwannabe said:


> i work as a full time mechanic...


...on tractors.

Grumps


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

racerxwannabe said:


> i work as a full time *troll*




There, I fixed it for you.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

racerxwannabe said:


> i work as a full time mechanic...if that cassette has done 3300 miles on the one chain...it WILL NOT SWALLOW A NEW CHAIN...and your small ring will also be cooked...
> 
> what is likley to happen when you install that new chain is you'll go to pedal out of the driveway...the chain wont disengage from the small ring and you'll probably keep pedalling being the daydreamer you are...and you'll suck the chain up in between the ring and the chainstay...you'll probably still continue to pedal and suck your rear mech right off the rear tip to be jammed up with the mangled chain...once a month or so a home mechanic brings his bike into my shop having suffered this very fate...


wow...full time mechanic. 2 posts. aggro. 

relax. lots of full time mechanics here that generally offer helpful advice. maybe you should just read a few hundred posts before you reply to anything. just sort of get a feel for things...


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

cxwrench said:


> wow...full time mechanic. 2 posts. aggro.
> 
> relax. lots of full time mechanics here that generally offer helpful advice. maybe you should just read a few hundred posts before you reply to anything. just sort of get a feel for things...


There were 3. One was deleted. He only has a 66% success rate. Or 33%, depending on your point of view.


----------



## centurionomega (Jan 12, 2005)

*Shimano chain pin.*

I just bought a new chain & cassette as a Spring present for my bike. The old chain had about 3500 miles on it and the cassette was getting close to 7000.

They are both SRAM 970. Broke the chain too short, and didn't realize it until the next day. Luckily, I hadn't taken out the recycling yet.

I retrieved the few discarded links, found a Shimano chain pin in the bicycle parts box and fixed the situation.

It's working well so far, just not to eager for standing up sprints yet. 

I hope I don't die.


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

Just DON'T daydream......


----------

